

Show HN: Mobile XKCD in less than 25 lines of code - enahs
http://shane.xkcd.com.moovapp.com/

======
enahs
github repo here:
[https://github.com/enahs/xkcdmobile](https://github.com/enahs/xkcdmobile)

